# [SOLVED] The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?



## Content_dog (Aug 22, 2010)

When trying to connect to my router (through an ethernet cable) i get ^that error message when i diagnose the connection. All other computers in my house connected via wireless work just fine. I have a dlink dir 615 router which i have reset multiple times, i connect to the network but i dont get internet. Ive tried going into the regedit and giving permessions to all necessary things. I tried manually starting the dhcp service in the control panel. Im running windows vista and i recently got a virus, removed it, scanned and found nothing. When the virus appeared the problem started. I cant get a static ip to fix the problem because i cant connect to the internet. Im about to back up all my files and just reformat my computer but id really rather not do that. Any help is much appreciated!

Also, i have tried google but nothing worked


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?*

Hi, go to start ,all programs, accessories, and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-



```
net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer
```
If this fails to resolve your problem then as "run as administrator" at the command prompt type:-

```
netsh winsock reset catalog
```
press enter reboot to take effect.


----------



## Content_dog (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?*

Thanks for the help so far, unfortunately none of these solutions helped me.

I should have mentioned this in the first post, but when i run DHCP from the list of services i get a 1068 error about the dependencies not working or something. Im not sure if that helps but there you go.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?*

Post the output of 
ipconfig /all

If you can connect to your router but not access internet pagesit can be a number of things:
Poor wireless signal or interfence
Not associated with your wireless access point
High latency of DHCP resultung in 169.254.x.x address.

Does this computer work ok on long ethernet cable?
Have you tried manually assiging a static IP address

What is your LAN network range and gateway address?
For example if your LAN starts at 192.168.1.64 and hands out address in range
192.168.1.64-254 then you can assign a static address below the range of the LAN but with same subnet mask e.g. 192.168.1.10 would not interfere with the operation of your router.


----------



## Content_dog (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?*



hal8000 said:


> Post the output of
> ipconfig /all
> 
> If you can connect to your router but not access internet pagesit can be a number of things:
> ...


I cant post the ipconfig whole because i cant connect to the internet on that computer and im not even sure how to copy a command prompt :/

And ive tried connecting the modem straight to the computer and that didnt work either.

Not only that, for some reason ipconfig doesnt print any of the information you specified.

Thanks for the help anyways!


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?*

Hi, this helps:-



> I should have mentioned this in the first post, but when i run DHCP from the list of services i get a 1068 error about the dependencies not working or something. Im not sure if that helps but there you go.


This was an issue with XP not so much for Vista is your install an upgrade from XP. Either way it appears the Virus may have corrupted the registry, we need to set the dependencies for DHCP. 

In Vista you would run:- (from a run command)


```
CMD /K SC CONFIG DHCP depend= /NSI/TDX/Afd
```
I was never happy with the outcome so I would prefer you do it manually

Copy and paste ALL below in code box into notepad then in notepad select "file" then "save as" save to desktop and call it Depend.reg locate this saved file and double click to merge into registry, restart to take effect. Make sure DHCP service is started (search type services.msc) right click on DHCP service and select properties, also check on the dependencies and make sure they are started as well.


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Dhcp]
"DependOnService"=hex(7):4e,00,53,00,49,00,00,00,54,00,64,00,78,00,00,00,41,00,\
  66,00,64,00,00,00,00,00
```


----------



## Content_dog (Aug 22, 2010)

*Re: The DHCP client service is not running on this computer?*

Thank you very much jenae, my problem has been resolved! thanks again for the help!


----------

